# Finally got some times for my car



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

I took my car out to the track last weekend, and ran the following times:

[email protected] - launched too hard, and spun tires in every gear...doh
[email protected] - much better (let my friend drive my car )
[email protected] - same guy driving
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] - whats up with the mph already?!

The last few runs were gettng crappier because I ended up melting the front motor mount from the open exhaust, and 2 of the three tranny mount bolts fell out, and one broke in the tranny (didnt find this out till the next day). All these runs were made at 8psi.

I hope to have the videos from the track this week so I can post them

And for those who dont know my mods, here's a list:


JDM SR20
Bluebird manifold and turbo
370 injectors
JWT 4 bar ecu
UR pullies
ACT clutch
Walrbo fuel pump
POP charger


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

good times...105 mph is good for a better time than a 13.8 though.


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *good times...105 mph is good for a better time than a 13.8 though. *


True, but I had my stocks on with 185/60/14 goodyear tires (bleh)


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nice times.


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

nice times, consider the tires you're running, with a 105 trap speed you hould be in the 13s definitely.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

street tires suck!


----------

